# Anyone running or planning on running DNP now or soon?



## TiredandHot (May 20, 2016)

So since summer is almost here, was wondering who is crazy enough to run this stuff during the heat? There hasn't been many threads lately...

Thinking about a low dose, 250 mg a day or even every other day. Been putting some muscle/fat on and my clothes are getting too tight. Anyone else running a cycle?


----------



## HARR1SONS (May 20, 2016)

Hi Buddy i am 4 days in first day at 400mg,   First three days was ok,  had a day that floored me as i had 5 hours sleep and didn't drink much and i was so tired,  but its been fine really other days made sure I've had at least 8 hours sleep and taken my its etc,  and drank plenty,   

I am in the UK,  So heats not an issue here


----------



## TiredandHot (May 21, 2016)

LOL. You actually found some I see Harrisons, dang that was quick. Kinda surprised to see you frontload your first time, not recommended on da first go round.
Me and DNP have a love hate relationship. I usually hate life for the first few days till I get used to the mental change. I seem to be very sensitive to it.


----------



## stonetag (May 21, 2016)

I guess the only good thing about dnp is, what ever you have left over you can kill rats with it.


----------



## Spongy (May 21, 2016)

I would never run DNP when it's this warm.  Depends on where you are but I don't touch the stuff when it's consistently above 45 degrees Fahrenheit


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 21, 2016)

I love this shit but am hot as hell during a 60 degree day without it. Would never run this time of year. Judging by your handle neither should you lol


----------



## silvereyes87 (May 21, 2016)

I've thought about running it but it'd have to be in the winter pre or post bulk. Texas summer would probably kill me on it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 21, 2016)

stonetag said:


> I guess the only good thing about dnp is, what ever you have left over you can kill rats with it.



Good point we shouldn't be ingesting things used in pesticides. Such as water.


----------



## yamivegeta (May 22, 2016)

UK summer ain't that bad. I'm currently running a low dose (200) and it handles pretty well. Yeah you get sweaty outside when it's sunny, but it's not too bad.


----------



## HARR1SONS (May 22, 2016)

Hi sorry i didn't mean i did 400mg on first day,   i did 200mg for first 3 days then on 4th day went unto 2 tabs a day morn and night total of 400mg.   and i am handling it well.  no bad sides just sweeting like I've just told the wife i am doing Kelly brook  

taking Vits along side with 16mg of Eph and 200mg of Caf once a day,   
and plenty of lucozade


----------



## TiredandHot (May 22, 2016)

LOL at the pesticides and water comment. 

Even in the south USA heat, I can do 250 mg alright. I started my very first cycle in the 2nd week of August last year which was around 90 degress outside. My problem is the diet, I eat a very high carb diet...like 400+ grams daily. It's been a while since I've been on DNP but I remember sleeping sucked because I was so hot after eating. Well, I do intermittent fasting and most my food is at night.


----------



## justbecool1234 (Jun 3, 2016)

TiredandHot said:


> LOL at the pesticides and water comment.
> 
> Even in the south USA heat, I can do 250 mg alright. I started my very first cycle in the 2nd week of August last year which was around 90 degress outside. My problem is the diet, I eat a very high carb diet...like 400+ grams daily. It's been a while since I've been on DNP but I remember sleeping sucked because I was so hot after eating. Well, I do intermittent fasting and most my food is at night.



This is basically the opposite way to diet when on dnp imo


----------



## WuMyster (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm running atm. Day 9. Have a log up.


----------



## harry12 (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm also in the UK. I'm not finding heat too much of a problem. Day time is fine as long as I don't move too much lol. Nights are the real bummer for me but plenty of ice cold flannels and a fan is doing it


----------



## Madocks (Jun 16, 2016)

Im also UK, air con in office, air con in car, and I bought an air con unit off ebay for £40 for my bedroom......... well worth it!


----------

